# Solved: How do I format DVD+RW?



## Warlord Jimmy (Jul 10, 2007)

How do I format DVD+RW?
I tried using the cmd.exe thing but... either: I don't know the correct code or it just doesn't work.
Is there any shareware or freeware available to download that will allow me to do this?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Warlord Jimmy and welcome to TSG,

You don't need to format a DVD+RW in order to use it. You just use it as you would a non-erasable DVD+R disc.

You can completely erase a previously recorded DVD+RW if you want to reuse it. The DVD burning software will usually include an erase function.

There is a method called UDF packet writing that allows you to use a DVD+RW the same as you would writing, reading and deleting files on your hard drive. You need UDF packet writing software to do this and the software would have the needed functions to format the DVD+RW prior to use.
You should note that UDF packet writing to CD+RW and DVD+RW discs can prove to be very un-reliable and there is a very good chance you will loose or corrupt the entire contents of the disc any time you try to change or add any content.


----------



## Warlord Jimmy (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey cwwozniak,

The DVD+RW disk that I am using already has Data on it... i need to erase the data so I can fit the new files on.

(I suppose I should have mentioned that in the first Post)

By the Way, I have tried several DVD burning softwares, including Cheetah DVD Burner, which doesnt have an "erase content" or "format" function.

Have you got a link to a UDF Writing Packet?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Erase the files using your burning application.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Warlord Jimmy said:


> By the Way, I have tried several DVD burning softwares, including Cheetah DVD Burner, which doesnt have an "erase content" or "format" function.
> 
> Have you got a link to a UDF Writing Packet?


The Cheetah software web site's Screen Shots page seems to show both "Erase Disc" and "UDF Data Disc" selections in the New Project screen. I can't tell if they are for CD-RW only or for DVD+RW as well.










I noticed this thread has been marked "Solved" but I do not see any new posts from you explaining if and how the problems was solved.


----------



## Warlord Jimmy (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah.. i marked it solved as i had found that Cheetah DVD Burner did actually have an "erase" function.
My fault fot not looking properly.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Warlord Jimmy said:


> Thanks for all your help


you are welcome. :up:

Just wanted to make sure you actually found a solution when you tagged the thread as solved.


----------

